# HCigar VT167



## Nailedit77 (15/11/16)

The Hcigar VT167 looks to be a more powerful version of HCigar’s less powerful VT DNA box mods. It features a larger form factor with dual 18650 cells, a DNA 250 chip board and a maximum power output to 167 watts.

The mod is built with Evolv’s DNA 250 chip board, known throughout the vaping industry for providing accurate operation and a wide range of customization options. But, the VT167 is only capable of 167 watts of output power because it uses two 18650 batteries instead of three. The unit’s temperature range comes in at 200 to 600 degrees Fahrenheit and the lowest atomizer resistance is 0.10Ω during variable temperature operation. This ensures that the mod supports a wide range of atomizer builds. Up to 8 firing profiles can be customized via computer software which can be downloaded from Evolv’s website.

The VT167 is made from zinc alloy which allows for a lighter construction, greater design flexibility and longevity. The device is larger than HCigar’s lower wattage versions with measurements of 98mm x 52mm x 24mm to allow storage of the dual 18650 cells that power the unit.
At the top, there’s a 510 connection with a spring-loaded center pin to ensure proper fitting of atomizers.

The dual batteries that power the VT167 are easily accessed as they are hidden behind a magnetic battery cover. The cells are chargeable via the USB port that has a fast 2A current . Due to cell-by-cell monitoring, the cells charge in a balanced way and pass through technology allows for vaping while the unit is plugged in.

The design of the control face is very similar to its predecessors. It features clicky fire/adjustment buttons and a USB charging/upgrade port. As would be expected from any other DNA mod, the OLED screen is bright and features an intuitive menu for easy adjustments. The display’s menu and preset modes can be easily customized by installing Escribe software on any desktop computer.


Powered By Evolv DNA250 Board

Maximum Wattage Output: 167w

Temperature Control (Ni200, Ti, SS and more)

Firmware Upgradeable

Can be Customized via EScribe Software

Requires 2 High Drain 18650 Batteries (Not Included)

Ergonomic Design

Magnetic Battery Cover

Many Safety Features


----------



## MrSoomar (22/11/16)

Ohhhh yesss this is what ive been waiting for! Dna250! 

Estimated landing date by any chance?


----------

